# Gästebuch Problem



## layla (10. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Ich wollte ein Gästebuchinstallieren. Also hab ich mir eines runtergeladen und dann auf meinen Webspace rauf. Und dann muss man ja einigen Datein Schreib und Leserechte vergeben nur das geht nicht. Ich bekomme immer diesen Fehler: 550 No permission to change mode of /home/public_html/gaestebuch/admin.php.
Dann hab ich mir gedacht vielleicht hab ich keine Rechte um das zu vergeben habe dem Admin ein mail geschickt aber der meinte ich könnte alles machen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen vielleicht weiß jemand wo der Fehler liegt?

Danke


----------



## Ben Ben (11. Dezember 2003)

naja wie bist du denn auf dem server? per shell oder per ftp?
weil das problem hatte ich auch schonmal, zumindest beim versuch
das per ftp zu machen, was daran lag das der ftp-account,
den ich benutzte, nicht die rechte hatte...
also ich würde es auf die recht schieben.

aber nichts desto trotz kann der admin ja das ganze erstmal für dich übernehmen und bei den betreffenden dateien die zugriffsrechte ändern


----------



## layla (11. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab gestern dem admin ein mail  geschickt. zuerst hat er abgestritten dass das Problem bei ihnen liegt und dann hab ich ein mail bekommen das er mich freigeschalten hat und jetzt gehts.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Dezember 2003)

Die Fehlermeldung besagt ja ganz, dass du nicht die nötigen Rechte hast - und Rechte vergibt nur der Serveradmin. Von daher ist seine Aussage Unfug.

Im Normalfall musst du für PHP-Dateien jedoch keine Rechte setzen - das ist nur bei CGI (z.B. Perl)-Dateien nötig. Gut, außer dein Provider setzt PHP als CGI ohne suPHP o.ä. ein, aber dann läuft PHP halt auch als CGI.


----------

